# BRUNDEL'S spring DC program. Cycle 1



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

I have decided to log my DC (Doggcrapp) training program for the spring.
The goal is to gain 10lbs and stay under 10%

Cycle is as follows:

Test cyp: throughout - 1000mg-1400mg
EQ:     1000mg
Tren Ace  350mg
12 weeks.
Ancillaries :
Black Lion -Formeron for AI and Acnedren to keep acne under control.

Training program looks like this"
The number is the training day so everything with a 1 is training session #1.
After 2 weeks it resets.
The goal is everytime I perform the same exercise either weight or reps MUST increase. There is no excuse. It has too.

“A” Workouts
Chest

1 Incline Smith machine presses 11-15 rest-pause
3 Flat-bench DB presses 15-20 rest-pause
5 Hammer Strength chest presses 11-15 rest-pause

Shoulders

1 smith Military presses 11-15 rest-pause
3 DB seated presses 11-15 rest pause
5 Smith machine shoulder presses 11-15 rest-pause

Triceps

1 Close-grip bench presses 11-15 rest-pause
3 Lying triceps extensions 15-30 rest-pause
5 Machine dips 11-15 rest-pause

Back (Width)

1 Hammer Strength 11-15 rest-pause underhand pulldowns
3 Front wide-grip pulldowns 11-15 rest-pause
5 Close-grip pulldowns 11-15 rest-pause

Back (Thickness)

1 rack deads 6-9 9-12
3 tbar 12-15, 8-10 straight set
5 bent or Yates rows 8-10, 12-15 straight set

“B” Workouts
Biceps

2 Barbell drag curls 11-20 rest-pause
4 alt dumbbell curls 11-20 rest-pause
6 Machine curls 11-20 rest-pause

Forearms

2 Hammer curls 15-20 straight
4 dirt bikes 15-20 straight
6 Cable reverse curls 15-20 straight

Calves

2 Leg-press toe presses 10-12
4 Machine donkey calf raises 10-12
6 Seated calf raises 10-12 All calves are done DC style, 5 seconds up, 12 seconds down

Hamstrings

2 Lying leg curls 15-30 rest-pause
4 Sumo leg presses (feet high and wide, press with heels) 15-25
6 Seated leg curls 15-30 rest-pause

Quadriceps

2 Squats 6-10, 20 WM
4 Hack squats 6-10, 20 WM
6 Leg presses 6-10, 20 WM


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Diet is mainly chicken, oatmeal, trail mix.
IM not counting calories Im counting protein grams.
Aiming for 2g per lb of bodyweight. As of now IM getting in about 3lbs of chicken breast per day. 8oz chicken 6 times per day with a big bowl of oatmeal and a few hands full of trail mix. I also add in udos oil every morning.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm subscribed, gonna be fun!!


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Bro yesterday was amazing....I fuking love this shit.
I wanted so badly to train again today but I took the day off....
This just makes me soooo hungry to train.

I did a BIG ole shot of tren this morning to kick it off.
I have been running the test at over a gram for....6 months +
Eq is at week 6 so...Its just getting good.
Im adding in the tren Which kicks fast so....within a week Ill be full throttle.

Im super excited


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

It's easy to want to train more, but don't. Recovery is the key to growth. Your training each body part more often then a traditional split and need the time to recuperate. Mon-Wed-Fri is plenty.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)

nice cycle bro. you should get ripped and vascular off that. I'll be following.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

I shoulda done cardio today....I have not done ANY cardio in about 5 years.
Im lean...I dont need it. I start losing weight when I do cardio.
SO its gonna take some getting use to. PLus I dont want to tire my legs before squats tomorrow


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do 30 minutes walking on the treadmill at a slow pace and slight incline Tuesday and Thursday. You're doing it more to drive hunger.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Vib...
Yah Im gonna add in the cardio....Im just gonna need to get it into my head that I gotta do it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

You're doing it so you can eat more, it's for a good cause!! Calories equal growth!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2012)

I miss DC training, when my triceps is 100% I'm going back on it.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup. I cant usually get enough cals in. The EQ is helping.
IM just going to aim for 3lbs of chicken and as much oatmeal as I can eat for 6 meals.


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

Training today was fueled by Mushroomhead
Mushroomhead-Kill Tomorrow - YouTube

Someone tell me how to embed these videos


----------



## Saney (Mar 14, 2012)

weak


----------



## brundel (Mar 14, 2012)

If you like i can drag my sack across your face.

Would that make you feel better?

Buddy?

Let me know.


Time for you to get on the "program".


----------



## weightslayer (Mar 15, 2012)

this is fucking awesome! holy shit a gram a week for 6 months?????


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 15, 2012)

I always do my best to make all guys and customers,members happy..look like Brundel is the first one who are total unhappy with my prods he receive.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> If you like i can drag my sack across your face.
> 
> Would that make you feel better?
> 
> ...



Pics of said nuts or it never happened... Oh wait.. Already got a nut pic


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> I always do my best to make all guys and customers,members happy..look like Brundel is the first one who are total unhappy with my prods he receive.



Lol...it took a min for me to figure out WTF you were talking a about.
There is nothing floating in my gear this time.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Pics of said nuts or it never happened... Oh wait.. Already got a nut pic



I was about to say careful what you ask for but its way too late for that.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Man The tren already was giving me some weirdo dreams. I was wide awake when I went to sleep and I woke up a few hours early......Shit gets real weird after a few weeks not really sleeping.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a dream about 3 fat chicks that I used to bang and they were all having an orgy.. and wouldn't let me hop in..

fucking pissed!


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

I told you you gotta bring some chicken wings or some brisket or something.....GOtta distract one so you can jump in.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

There were 3, and they all outweight me bro.. All the Tren in the world couldn't roll one of them over..


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Those bitches dont like tren.....you need meatballs or a big bowl of gravy.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> Those bitches dont like tren.....you need meatballs or a big bowl of gravy.



Twinky Stew!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2012)

Killer training layout! I'll be following bro.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 15, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> I always do my best to make all guys and customers,members happy..look like Brundel is the first one who are total unhappy with my prods he receive.



Now it makes sense..... I got the same kinda shit in my thread. WP....


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ lol yup.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice, goodto see you blasting back up and makin gains again.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now I've got the DC fever, 6 or so weeks to let the triceps heal 100% and here we come!!

Love this stuff!!


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> Nice, goodto see you blasting back up and makin gains again.



Yah thanks brother. Its time to get myself big again.
Its been a long time just cruising on test....well...I go up pretty high with the test but I dont really grow with test only.

Im excited for the new cycle and new training.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

uuuhhhg.
I just choked down 1lb chicken breast and 3 cups(dry) oatmeal and 32 oz drinkable yogurt for about 2k cals.......
Im getting bigger or bust.

Im pretty lean so Ill be growing into this nicely.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

If you aren't normally a big eater, ease into it to avoid gastrointestinal distress.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

Brundel is trying to get big like me, and i'm trying to get small and gay like him


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> If you aren't normally a big eater, ease into it to avoid gastrointestinal distress.



Yah....Im trying to .....my stomach hurt alot yesterday.
I also have an umbilical hernia so....I can really feel the pressure when IM full.....sucks but I Aint putting the iron down till they pry it from my cold dead hands.
DR told me 10 weeks no training....I walked out.

Ill tape over a ball of duct tape pushed into my belly button and belt in FAR before I take 10 weeks off.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a peek at my starting point.
Im under 10% bf for certain. Visible abs and pretty vascular.
Main focus on this blast is mid and upper back and chest.

And of course legs. You cant see my getaway sticks yet.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

getaway sticks? more like Meatless Chicken bones


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you do everything in workout "A" in one training session?


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do you do everything in workout "A" in one training session?



Each workout is different. and the "A" workout is broken up into 3 parts.

There are actually A-1(1/6 total workout cycle), A-3(3/6), A-5(5/6)workouts.. 

And the "B" workouts are also split into three different workouts. B-2(2/6), B-4(4/6), B-6(6/6)

Example of Cycle: 
Day 1: A-1
Day 2: B-2
Day 3: A-3
Day 4: B-4
Day 5: A-5
Day 6: B-6

Day off in between all workouts. Only workout on Mon/Wed/Fri.. take off entire weekend 

And I just learned that as confusing as it was


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 15, 2012)

so monday A-1, tuesday rest, wednesday B-2, thurs rest, fri A-3, saturday rest, sunday b-4, monday rest, tuesday A-5, wednesday rest, thursday B-6?


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

Off saturday and sunday.. then start again with Mon/Wed/Fri


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Each workout is different. and the "A" workout is broken up into 3 parts.
> 
> There are actually A-1(1/6 total workout cycle), A-3(3/6), A-5(5/6)workouts..
> 
> ...



Got it. And it looks like you do 3 sets of each exercise rest paused.


----------



## Saney (Mar 15, 2012)

Correct ^


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yup. I cant usually get enough cals in. The EQ is helping.
> IM just going to aim for 3lbs of chicken and as much oatmeal as I can eat for 6 meals.



Add some peptides in to help even more with the hunger. ghrp-6/mod grf(aka cjc 1295 no dac). I guarantee that with eq and peps, you will be eating like you have no limit.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Yah ghrp 6 made me super hungry.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

BB curls....
Hammer curls.
Calf extension.
Lying ham curls
Squats.

2 min stairs slow and steady mostly on my toes.

Felt strong but not tren strong yet. Prepping for the next meal.
1 gal water down already.
300mg test cyp tonight.

More mushroomhead on the ipod today.

mushroomhead - sun doesn't rise - YouTube


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

1lb of protein and 4 cups of oatmeal.....stuffed.
Im gonna blow up eating like this.


----------



## independent (Mar 15, 2012)

I need to eat like that.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

3lbs chickeb per day is the goal.
Averade 140g protein per lb for 420 grams per day.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a look at my current gear. Nice clean gear. Today was 1ml tren ace 2ml EQ
1.5ml test cyp.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pics don't show Bro.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Really? I see em.
OK one sec.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

How bout now?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> How bout now?



Beautiful collection you have there Sir!!


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh its far more vast.
Maybe Ill take some more pics....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2012)

brundel said:


> Oh its far more vast.
> Maybe Ill take some more pics....



Careful what you post, just for safety.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Yah. Your probably right.
NM


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Im also using Formeron as my AI. I gotta go light on it or estro gets too low.
Even after a few days I get nice and dry....
Almost 3 grams of gear and dry as a bone.

FORMERON -


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

Also for my normally terrible acne Im using Black Lion Acnidren -

Great stuff. I bumped up the dose to 4 caps a day and my acne is under control even on a high dose of gear.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

For the first time in 5 years....IM doing cardio....

Here is what was on the IPOD
Best Of Dubstep September 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

Still small? Ok just checking in.


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Just in the pants.
Everything else is shaping up nicely.

I want to add an inch to my legs on this blast.
Half to my arms.
More lower pec
Traps...upper middle back


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Today is a training day and im excited.
All a3 today. So chest..shoulders..tri..back


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2012)

How long does it take to complete a workout, 1 hr?


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

It depends. I take my time because i love being in the gym. You could do an hour or less easy.


----------



## Saney (Mar 17, 2012)

brundel said:


> It depends. I take my time because i love being in the gym. *You could do an hour or less easy*.



another reason why i love this workout routine.

I hate being in the gym too long cause i'm so busy pushing placebos


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

I like it alot because I got tired of regular 1 BP per day training.....its boring.

With the DC Im forced to keep a logbook which...everyone should do anyways.
I get to train different bodyparts every day and the amount of rest Im getting in between training keeps me super hungry to train.
I really do love this training style and hate when I have to cruise for a bit.

Today is A3


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Flat DB press. 15-20 reps RP

Seated DB military press.  11-15 RP

Skull crushers.  15-30 RP

WIde pulldowns.  11-15 RP

Rack Deads.  6-9 + 9-12 Straight sets


----------



## brundel (Mar 17, 2012)

Crushed it tonight. Went relatively light as this is the beginning of the program.

Flat DB press. 15-20 reps RP  110s for 15

Seated DB military press. 11-15 RP 90s for 15

Skull crushers. 15-30 RP 135 for 20

WIde pulldowns. 11-15 RP 210 for 15

Rack Deads. 6-9 + 9-12 Straight sets  405 for 10 then 315 for 15.

Just ate a pound of chicken and 4 cups (dry) oatmeal.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2012)

Beast!


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually I went lighter than I would normally. One because I know how this program works....its gonna get real heavy real fast.
Also Im pretty lean and dont want any problems.


----------



## brundel (Mar 20, 2012)

I literally didnt sleep at all last night.....Fuking tren.
Now Im all weirded out and spacy.

THank God its an off training day.

Yesterday I blasted B4
Good times.
HEavy Legs.
Leg press
stiff deads
alternate curls
Dirt bikes...

Now Im gonna spend today in spaceland


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2012)

Stop using that bunk ass tren that doesn't work for me BITCH!


----------



## brundel (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok so today was a great day...
Feeling good. No real strength from the tren yet but still feeling good.
Training was as follows...light to start the program out.

Incline chest press... 315 for 7-3-1
Hammer st shoulder ...315 for 11-4-1 --+ drop set.
Tricepts...overcooked em..skulls @ 135 then rope pushdowns and a set of extensions...fried em.
Wide pulldowns..
Machine rows  4 plates a side  11-7-4

Feeling good.
Ready to eat another lb of chicken.

And ....my tren is real.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

brundel said:


> And ....my tren is real.


----------



## brundel (Mar 22, 2012)

Sleeping has been fukked.
Its good because I know my gear is doing its job.
I love tren....but I also hate it.
I start getting weird after a while....Its like a drug addict who doesnt sleep enough......paranoid.
Im feeling strong though. 
GOnna fuking smash my legs tomorrow.

Sat Im going to my buddies supp shop and zak khan is gonna be there. Ill take some pics so you guys can see how big he really is.
Its retarded.
His forearms are like 20in
Sick


----------



## brundel (Mar 23, 2012)

So....Training was amazing today.

Cambered BB curls. a plate per side 11-6-3 RP
Reverse curls  25 per side 9-5-3
Donkey calves 315x 12 +drop set
Leg curls 120x 11-4-4
Leg extensions 2 sets of 15 @ 175 + drop set on both

Still light but itll start going up as I get stronger from the tren. Its only week one of the tren and IM already feeling it. Better every day.
So far this is the best I have ever felt on tren.
Not bad at all.

So far the only thing I have been missing from the program is the Cardio...just not doing it...
Eating big. 3lbs chicken a day and liek a pound of oatmeal (DRY)


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2012)

Too much cardio will keep your muscles from growing big..


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 24, 2012)

What do your post workout meals look like?


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2012)

All meals are baked chicken and oatmeal. Average 8-10oz chicken. 2-4 cups dry oatmeal. So before cooking.
I also have a big bowl of ice cream and cookies before bed.


----------



## brundel (Mar 24, 2012)

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake - YouTube


----------



## gettinbig40 (Mar 25, 2012)

when i can start eating like you i'll be a monster ! goodlucc bro!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Too much cardio will keep your muscles from growing big..



Low intensity cardio is used on DC for heart health but also to stimulate appetite.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

gettinbig40 said:


> when i can start eating like you i'll be a monster ! goodlucc bro!



I need to eat more. Im always eating less than the guys around me....granted they are monsters but, there is a reason they are monsters.
AAS anabolic potential is certainly food intake related. If you eat you grow...if you dont you cut.
So....if you cant force down food youll actually get smaller using gear.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Low intensity cardio is used on DC for heart health but also to stimulate appetite.



I need to do it for sure.
All I know for sure is I am over cooking myself in the gym.....IM having a hard time lowering my weights to allow for the RP and rep range.
So...for example:
If Im use to using 3 plates...I have instead been running a set at 3 plates and then stripping a plate and going to fail...stripping a plate and going to fail. Still getting 3 fails per set but...the clincher is....There is no fuking way Im going to be able to continue going up in weight for long.
IM gonna have to suck it up and drop the weight. This happened last time and it took me a couple weeks to settle in and drop everything to reasonable weights to continue to make progress. I think today will be the day I drop it down. Im gonna do some heavy TBARS. I love tbar rows.
I just love back training. 
My back was always so weak and now its starting to become a strength.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bro,

You need to re-read the info on DC, cause if you're stripping weights, doing strip sets you aren't doing DC anymore. 

I'm not trying to be a dick, you have been so helpful to me and I want to be the same with you. I ran DC for a long time and never once did a strip set. You're missing something along the way if you're having to do that to finish a rest/pause set.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

No....I know. And I assure you, I need to hear it. Especially from you.
Basically Im pulling my own covers. Exposing myself.

It took me a couple weeks last time to let me ego drop. I tried lowering weight a bit ....But I gotta really cut back to get the rep range we want...like 25% lower than normal.
Today Im gonna drop from like 5 plates to maybe 3 or 3 and a 25 on Tbars. That should do it. Itll allow for  much better stretch and contraction as well. Better mind muscle connection.
The weight will start to go back up pretty fast as well...I have been super heavy handed on my tren shots...I started the first at like .25
the second was .5
.75
1ml..

THey just keep getting bigger and since Im feeling good Im gonna keep the pedal down till I feel bad then back off a bit.
Fuk it. Im gonna grow on this one or bust.

Im gonna keep posting the truth and....if Im fuking up the program I appreciate you telling me.
Im not at all above learning and I know you know more about this than I do.
So....by all means, I dont think your being a dick. Tell me where Im going wrong.


If....Im doing something wrong or I think incorrectly about something and I ignore the truth when someone tells it to me Im an idiot for doing so.
If I listen then from that point on Ill no longer be incorrect. CHoice B is better.

Ill post up exactly how today went down in a bit. Im about to choke down another 10oz chicken and a big ass bowl of oatmeal.
GOnna go train and document everything as usual.

Ill post up the results


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll always help because you have a great attitude.

OK, for starters back thickness exercises are not rest/paused for safety, forearms and calves are also not rest/paused. Back thickness is usually 2 straight sets, 6-9 reps for the first and 10-12 for the second.

Now, for a rest/pause set, lets use incline barbell bench press. You do as many warm-ups as needed to get mentally and physically ready for the rest/pause sets. You are using a rest/pause number between 11-15 reps, meaning the total of your 3 sets combined should fall in that range (7+3+2 for example). You pick a weight that you can get 8 reps with say 275 (just a random weight), and start. You do the first set and get 9 reps, you rack the weight and take 15 deep breaths, about 20-22 seconds. You unrack the weight and get 4 reps, rack the weight and get those 15 deep breaths again, unrack the weight and get 2 reps and you are done except for your stretching. So for your rest/pause set you got 9, 4 and 2 reps for a total 15 reps. You are gonna go up in weight next time because you were at the top of the rep range, say you go to 280. That is how rest/pause sets look. Only rest/pause those exercises that are supposed to be.


----------



## brundel (Mar 25, 2012)

OK so today went super smooth.
INcline smith 315 for 10 5-5
smith military 315 9-4-2
Weighted dips with belt 3 plates 10 4 1
hammer pulldowns 4 plates 9-5-3...super good lat squeeze on these today
Tbars 5 plates for 15 and another for 20
^^^this one I kinda have to go lighter because its uncomfortable to deadlift up from the required position. I need someone to help me outta the gate....no help today so...Super good contractions today. Felt good.
I feel I need more width so I also added in 2 light sets of 20 cable pullovers..


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 26, 2012)

Jesus Brundel, you're friggin strong sir! Also, how come you've just been sticking with chicken and oatmeal?


----------



## brundel (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks. Just wait. Im going a little lighter than normal to allow for the rep range.
Its awesome though....
if, you go in and perform the same # of reps with the same weight week after week after week...guess what happens?
nothing.
If, instead you increase weight or reps every day....you get bigger so long as adequate rest and dietary intake is achieved.

THe chicken and oatmeal is just easier.
I can cook 3lbs of chicken before bed and have it ready to eat for the whole next day.
Oatmeal is a good carb source, cooks quickly and tastes great with a little honey on it.

SO basically its easy to prepare so I dont spend all day cooking and it tastes decent.

Today I killed it. Dropped weights down to reasonable levels and got all the reps in.
BB curls 135 for 12-5 -3
Hammer dumbell curls. 65lbs for 11-5-2
seated calf. only 4 plates. 12 reps. DC calf is performed with a fast up and a 12 sec down....brutal shit.
Seated ham curls 145x 17
Squats 235 all the way sitting on my feet almost. 12 reps. + 135x 20

My quads were not adequately fried so I did 2 quick sets of 20 leg extensions....they were pretty rough.


----------



## brundel (Mar 29, 2012)

Hit it hard today.
flat db press 115 for 11-4-3. Nice and slow. Good contractions.
Military press 235 for 15-9-4
close grip press.....
Wide pull downs
Rack pulls...

Awesome training day.
Diet is not enough...I gotta increase cals.
Cycle is awesome. Best tren I have ever used. Super clean. NO SIDES except for night sweats. Awesomeness.


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2012)

Stop being weak and puny


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

Whose tren are you running?


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Whose tren are you running?




Special Bath-Tub Brew... It's very good


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Saney (Mar 30, 2012)

Indeed.. best Tren i ever used honestly


----------



## brundel (Mar 30, 2012)

Yah its a friends homebrew.
Very good and clean. Youll notice in the pics I posted in the beginning there are no labels.
Best tren I have ever used as well.
Im up to 400mg a week and only getting night sweats.
Everything else is fine...a litle BP elevation but not bad.

Normally I would feel terrible.
Its really making the difference. I think Im going to be able to really crank this tren dose up.
I have a bunch of vasodilators to lower BP.
A big bag of vinpocetine among others.

Today is an "OFF"day.
Tomorrow is bi and legs.
Im fuking amped....Im into the second cycle of the DC program so now Im beating the book which feels great.
Its badass knowing you were better this week than last.....i mean every time you train....your better than the time before.
Fuking amazing and really only DC gives you this.


----------



## Saney (Mar 31, 2012)

Dude, i can't wait to start creaming my old numbers.. just a great feeling.. and my tren dose 455mg a week.. No sides!! just insomnia.. feeling great


----------



## gettinbig40 (Apr 5, 2012)

whats been happening keep logging brother!


----------



## brundel (Apr 17, 2012)

What happened is I had a Cardiac arrest.
My heart just stopped.
I had a low ejection fraction....SUPER low which may have caused it.

My arteries are 100% clear.

Heart attack is clogged arteries.

Mine was either an electrical signal issue or something else.
AAS could have caused it according to my dr.

Im 3 days outa the hospital and still just laying in bed for the most part.
THis just goes to show nobody is invincible.

As bodybuilders we intentionally make shit harder and heavier to develop strength.
This is no different. Ill push back.

But its certainly opened my eyes.
Obviously the cycle has been canned.
I dont really do PCT Im just using my trt dose and some Formeron to keep estro down.

I feel ok but tired.
Ill keep logging my recovery.


----------



## 5thou (Jul 6, 2012)

Bump.. Where are you at now brundel?? Give us an update!


----------



## brundel (Jul 6, 2012)

Today I am just over 3months past the incident.
IM still not cleared for exercise.

Im down in weight but still at about 11% BF.
Walking a mile or 2 Every other day.
I have done some light lifting. I have 90lbs at home so I just used that.
Curls, skulls......it wasted me for 3 days.

Its gonna take some time to get back into the swing of things but I plan to get back to where I was drug fueled but with no drugs.
Im convinced that once I have the muscle tissue I can get to the same size with food.

Ill be logging my progress once Im cleared for training.
I was supposed to have a treadmill test yesterday but they canceled adn now its schedualed for Monday.

After that, if things look good Ill be going back to training.


----------

